# Polls



## lsp

I looked around but I didn't find this answer. Can any member make a poll? Just curious...
Thanks, Lsp


----------



## el alabamiano

lsp said:
			
		

> I looked around but I didn't find this answer. Can any member make a poll? Just curious...
> Thanks, Lsp


After you click to create a new thread, scroll down until you see that option. Directions can be found in the FAQs.


----------



## Benjy

lsp said:
			
		

> I looked around but I didn't find this answer. Can any member make a poll? Just curious...
> Thanks, Lsp


i think so. i guess i could just register a new account and check. to be honest polls are of the devil and 99% of the polls i see here are silly :s


----------



## benjy.in.disguise

looks to me like you can :s


----------



## lsp

> Thanks, Benjy (in.disguise)! looks to me like you can :s


How?! You thought I meant can a junior member do it, but I meant me, too!  i don't see how/where it is done. But thanks for thinking my question was smarter than it was!


----------



## Benjy

start new thread scroll down..


----------



## lsp

oh jeeeeez. Too late to delete the question and pretend I never asked? Thanks!


----------



## cuchuflete

lsp said:
			
		

> oh jeeeeez. Too late to delete the question and pretend I never asked? Thanks!



Lsp,
Never too late to learn by asking.  You had a doubt, exposed it, and received good advice.  Nothing to be ashamed of.  The FAQ is not exactly my favorite work of literature, but it's worth a look from time to time.

Saludos,
Cuchu

PS- Yes, Benjy sometimes makes me feel foolish too


----------



## lsp

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Lsp,
> Never too late to learn by asking.  You had a doubt, exposed it, and received good advice.  Nothing to be ashamed of.  The FAQ is not exactly my favorite work of literature, but it's worth a look from time to time.
> 
> Saludos,
> Cuchu
> 
> PS- Yes, Benjy sometimes makes me feel foolish too


Thanks, I often forget to return to the FAQ, not just here at WR, trying to explore on my own. Benjy didn't make me feel foolish, I can't even begin to share credit with him for that. It's all on me this time! I appreciate his help and your reassurance.
, Lsp


----------



## Benjy

i couldn't think of any other way to show you where the poll options are


----------



## Lancel0t

Benjy can you do me a favor, please delete my thread in the Other Languages, I tried to create a thread with a poll and anticipating that I can delete it bout I wasn't able to. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DDT

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Benjy can you do me a favor, please delete my thread in the Other Languages, I tried to create a thread with a poll and anticipating that I can delete it bout I wasn't able to. Thanks in advance.



Lancelot,

Please notice that every forum is moderated by different mods.
Benjy is a mod in the French-English forum only.
You can find the name(s) of the mod(s) assigned to that specific forum at the bottom of the page.
This case please address your request to Lems, which is the only one moderating the "Other Languages" forum

DDT


----------



## Horazio

Benjy said:


> start new thread scroll down..


 
When you tick there nothing happens!


----------



## TrentinaNE

It looks as though you've answered your own question: you have to submit the thread, and then the poll option comes up.  

I've removed your test poll thread.

Ciao,
Elisabetta


----------



## Horazio

Yep,I've just learned it the "hard way".... ;-)
ciao!


----------

